# procedure for nose bleed



## ggparker14 (Jun 21, 2011)

Need opinions for procedure to control nose bleed. Not sure if 30901 would be appropriate code.

procedure:I placed 3 epinephrine soaked cotton pledgets in the right nostril. These were removed after 25 minutes and no blood or bleeding site was noted.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## bmx1616 (Jul 8, 2011)

Looks quite appropriate to me.  "To control a less serioud nosebleed in 30901, the physician applies electrical or chemical coagulation or packing materials to the anterior (front) section of the nose.  Only limited electrical or chemical coagulation is used."


----------



## Mojo (Jul 8, 2011)

I posted this link in the ED section for your epistaxis treatment:

http://medicalnewswire.com/artman/publish/article_11769.shtml


----------

